
Covid-19: Do you need to change / wash clothes after visiting the grocery store? - finphil
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/do-you-need-to-change-and-wash-your-clothes-after-visiting-the-grocery-store-2020-03-24
======
cmurf
Shoes, socks, pant legs, at the least, are chock full of pathogens. I take
them off at the front door and put on house slippers. Then go wash my hands.
Then I wipe everything from the grocery store. People are gross.

